# North Star Dog Box



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

I am looking for advise on a two dog slide in box. I am interested in a North star box that is insulated, has aluminum doors, and top storage. My biggest concern is the durability of plastic compared to an Ainley or other double walled stainless box. I do however like the idea of Northstars floor pan and temperature control. Any advise?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I know some people that have the run of the mill 2 hole boxes without the upgraded doors or insulation and I know they've really like theirs. I've also seen a picture of someone who had a 2 hole with top storage in the back of a mid sized pickup that rolled and the crumpled roof stopped at the height of the box. That says a bit about dog safety.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for your help. If anyone has any advise on any other good 2 hole insulated boxes please let me know. I am looking to do something in the near future.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

tr_cory said:


> Thanks for your help. If anyone has any advise on any other good 2 hole insulated boxes please let me know. I am looking to do something in the near future.


I took a good look at them at GameFair and thought they were very well built, so much so that it will be my next box. I was not planning on getting the tray for the simple fact that I like to put a blanket or straw in the box. Looked like it is very easy to clean out because there is no bottom lip like a lot of the metal ones have. The only thing that I thought looked cheap was the mesh metal grates on the front, I thought the louvers were nice.


----------



## BigDog0554 (Oct 21, 2011)

I absolutely love my North Star boxes. They are very tough and stay way cooler than my old aluminum one I had. I would say they are very strong. Don't let the idea of plastic fool you into thinking these boxes are not tough. I don't know of any other dog box company that has a life time warranty on their stuff. I ordered my with Phil and he answered every question I had. Real easy guy to talk to and knows his stuff in and out. No doubt if I ever need another box North Star would be my first call.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

Does any one know if they will stain or discolor easily?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had my Northstar box for 2-3 years and love it. I may order another one soon!! No discoloration issues with my box.


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine is at least 6 years old. Hit it with a pressure washer and will be blinding white. Stays cool. No durability issues.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had mine for a few months. I love it! I will try and post a picture of it so you can see. I also ordered through Phil and got exactly what I wanted. I have really large labs and they made the perfect box to fit into my tacoma. i would have liked storage but decided against it for the time being although they would have been able to accommodate. The box they built for me has insulation, the fan (which is EXTREMELY nice) and louvered doors. My dogs love it! I also did not get the grated flooring with the pan as it adds height and I also like to put a blanket or something in with them and have a raised panel that I used in my old kennels. Get one and you will NOT be disappointed!

I also get TONS of compliments at tests and sometimes just out and about (had a guy at rural king that wanted to check it out last week) and recommend them to anyone who notices!


----------



## BigDog0554 (Oct 21, 2011)

After purchasing my boxes from Phil a while back He just sent me a follow up just to see how things were going. North Star's customer service is second to none! Good people to work with!


----------



## cj6530 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have looked at this box and I am still confused on the insulation factor in hot weather. The steel camp says the Northstar boxes do not insulate enough (compared to steel) while the Northstar say the exact opposite. What is the story...who is telling the truth?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Stainless actually causes heat loss faster than aluminum due to the conductive nature of stainless over aluminum. You can also argue the oposite during warm months when you're trying to exhaust as much heat out of the box as possible. This plastic is far less conductive to heat and cold than any metal out there. The insides are the same as far as insulation goes but in the end I wouldn't think there's much of a noticeable difference between the conductivity of heat other than the surface color which would give the benefit to the white northstar box over the grey of a metal box.


----------



## BigDog0554 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never heard of north star boxes not insulating enough compared to steel. I have had diamond plate boxes and my brother had a "high dollar" stainless box and we both think my north star boxes keep the dogs cooler than the metal ones we use to have


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

cj6530 said:


> I have looked at this box and I am still confused on the insulation factor in hot weather. The steel camp says the Northstar boxes do not insulate enough (compared to steel) while the Northstar say the exact opposite. What is the story...who is telling the truth?


I don't see any posts that discuss this, did I miss them or did you get them by P.M.?
I'm asking because I plan I buying one and I haven't heard that argument at all.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

I was under the understanding that the plastic is cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. The example I was given compared sitting on a plastic bench on a hot summer day or cold winter day, compared to sitting on an alluminum one. I just looked up YETI coolers and the are also made from polyethylene plastics..... and from what I have heard they insulate rather well.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

It's been getting pretty cold here lately (High 20s low 30s). Took a roadtrip to mom and dad's and back on the interstate in this weather with the dogs in the back of my pickup with vents and louvers closed. I was driving about 72 or so the whole way basically-got home 2 hours later and let them both out- went to pet them and they were toasty warm. I had a blanket in each one but they had BOTH wadded them up at the front and were towards the back so they must've been hot. I'd say they insulate well. Like I said before, I love my northstar and so do my dogs. Good luck with your decision. I have never used a stainless or aluminum but know people that have had both and my northstar was cooler than either of those on a really hot day in September at a hunt test.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I am looking at these boxes right now and wondering if anyone has put a 3 hole box with a bottom drawer under a topper. I would like to be able to get this under my topper with a fan and looking to see if anyone has done this.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadie & Ruby said:


> I am looking at these boxes right now and wondering if anyone has put a 3 hole box with a bottom drawer under a topper. I would like to be able to get this under my topper with a fan and looking to see if anyone has done this.
> 
> Thanks


I'm waiting for a 2 hole w/ bottom storage to go under my topper but my truck is a Nissan Frontier (mid sized). I had them put the fan on the back where I can place an open cooler of ice so the fan will pull air across it to the dogs. I've got a bed slide so I can get to my gear in front of the box. 

If I didn't have the topper, I'd probably go w/ Ainley for weather ability but under a topper, it's no concern, plus it'll be a lot easier to take out when I need my truck bed.


----------



## John L (Sep 19, 2012)

Id stay away from them! I Just got My 3 Hole from them 4 days ago. they came 1/2 shorter then i ordered over all outside measurment. Because of the 1-1/2 square tube they used i on the doors i lost a totally of two inches on my inside dimentions of each hole. My female is very long bodied and my my is 90 lbs they dont fit in it at all . The doors all sagged when i got it off the delivery truck the screws were already pulling out of the plastic they were screwed into. Not to mention the were mounted backwards. "the dogs cant even get into the boxes" from the back of the truck. They used a belt sander to smooth the beads out after they welded the plastic together. What that did was cause a porosity in the plastic so it gets dirty easy, looks horrible!! I havent even used them yet. since i cant!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Those boxes look to have very small holes and are expensive compared to DS MT or Anley


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I' thinking of buying a used one at this time not heard anything from the manufacturer but good, is he a RTFer


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

My most recent experience with North Star was not as good as my previous 2. I ordered a drawer to go under my dog box. It took longer than they quoted. Their communications were over all not as good either. I never did see a price quote for shipping. 

The drawer is not as good as I expected for $1200+!!!! It hangs up and binds but it should work.


----------

